# Anyone else have a benign haemangioma on their labia?



## Wellington

It can't be just me - and man, does it ache!

For those who are fortunate enough to not know what the bloomin' eck I'm talking about - they are kind of varicose veins of anywhere - although this one is charmingly on my labia. So all the usual symptoms apply - aching, buldgy veins beneath, chaffage.... Nice.

Just curious - I didn't get anything like this last time - perhaps its becuase I spend most of my day on my feet.....

Anyone else going to admit it? And give me someone else to comiserate/moan with?


----------



## Wellington

Looks like it is just me then!
Excellent.


----------



## lizziedripping

:rofl: Great to see you've got a sense of humour about this condition. The indignities of pregnancy never cease to amaze me. Sorry I can't relate, but I do sympathise - if it's any consolation, I have every other pregnancy symptom known to man ;)


----------



## Aunty E

I did, it went a couple of weeks after the birth. Hang in there :) I found that pants which did not chafe were very very very important to me at that point. I think I bought the cheapest boyfriend short style ones from primark, as the edges were smooth without elastication and didn't dig into anything.


----------



## Wellington

Ahhh - Lizziedripping - or make that every pregnancy symptom UNknown to man. I showed my husband (another 'check out what you've done to me')(single handedly - obviously :winkwink:) and he responded with a rather grossed out 'Euew!'

Ah well - Thank you for your comiserations - sorry to hear that you have the other X number of possibilities to make life that little bit more fun for the next 7 or so weeks!

Aunty E- good advice - man style pants are definatley the way forward. The less elastic the better. And it is indeed good news to hear that yours went away. I was told this, but at the time you just think 'How? how is it possible to just disappear', will there be a hole in it's place?! (I know there won't be, its just the logic in idea)


----------



## quail

i had this with my first pregnancy which went after birth,the good news is i havent had it again and im on my tenth now.xxx


----------



## Deli

Hey Wellington
I'm on baby number 6 now and mine has returned big time this pregnancy. I got it with my last pregnancy but it's come back bigger, uglier and earlier this time. I'm lucky enough not to get sickness, stretch marks etc with pregnancy but am plagued with varicose veins. I found the one on my labia so painful that I plucked up courage to go to the GP this time. They fitted me with support stockings (knee-high) that have surprisingly helped with the one on my labia too (it hasn't throbbed since!!).

It did go down (but not disappear completely) last time so I'm hopeful it will this time too. However as this is deffo my last baby, I'm hoping the NHS will remove that one and my other varicose veins.

Good news - it's only external and shouldn't affect the delivery.

It's pretty gross tho!


----------



## haecceity

I just got back from my GP who confirmed that the pain/chaffage is indeed this. It's so sore and in my hormonal state I've had a good cry about it as only 17 weeks so seems like eeeeeeeeons to be this sore :(


----------



## alyesya

me too girls (one of the unlucky ones to get them). I had a good cry about it a few times , but it seems like a small price to pay to have my twins (we went thru IVF to get to this stage ). I am 29 weeks pregnant so not long now , and i am hopping they will dissapier after my babies are born.
Wellington you so brave to show your hubby this things ........ there is no way i will let my hubby see it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't want to put him of ... for the next 20 years or so !!!!!!!!!! he he he he he !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wellington

Hee hee, not so much as brave, but he's seen me give birth once already and I think he was glued to the spot with fear and couldn't move to the head end. Unfortunately, there isn't much he hasn't seen. And anyway, it can be good to remind the men of some of the undigities we have to suffer to achieve our joint goal of a family.

As a plus: I've been trying hard not to stand up for longer than an hour without a sit down and I'm pleased to report that the buldging blighter has decreased in size and aches much less currently! Let's hope it stays like that until B-day.


----------



## Luzelle

Sounds quite uncomfortable. Hope you have a safe delivery, you don't have very long to go now!
I've had a blocked duct down under which also throbbed and was red and inflamed (labia) and I was too shy to go to the dr, so I had to wait for ages for it to clear up by itself, in which time sitting down was painful and underwear hurt me.
Gd luck!


----------



## mummykcc

Hello-i know this is an old post but I was searching for varicose veins down below and found this. I'm trying to get a doctors appointment today, as i think this is what i am currently suffering with :( I am feeling really worried about it to be honest, and embarassed. 

I'm wondering if anyone who posted above-could reply and let me know how you are now? Did the veins get better/improve? were there any complications during birth because of it? 

Thank you.


----------

